# Triple stacked 125 stand



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

I am interested to see if anyone has built anything like this in the past? I'm sure I would have to use 4x4 for the main supports and possibly 2x6 in some places. Thanks!


----------



## VernonBean (Feb 18, 2013)

I would definitely like to see that.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Might just be cheaper to buy a commercial/industrial storage rack?


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I hope that this would be sitting on concrete or something very heavily reinforced. Thats a lot of weight not in a lot of area.


----------



## Wolfie212 (May 11, 2012)

i just built a 2x6 stand that would hold 3 125's and it does not have vertical support in middle to block view. i notched the 2x6's and screwed in the horizontal boards then i put cross braces at 24" only problem is height. if your like me and put in basement you just dont have the height available using 2x6's so i staggered my bottom tank out so I could just open front part of lid. then i left only five inches between 2nd tank and top shelf which still did not give me enough room for a third 125 so I just put all 7 10 gallons across the top. plenty sturdy i also anchored it to the wall so it don't move.


----------



## Jaffy (Jul 10, 2010)

I had a stand built by lfs, it's welded 1 inch square tubing, it has spots for 3 125s with the lower ones sticking out about 8 inches from the tank above it.


----------

